
Radical Traffic Experiment in NYC: Cars All but Banned on Major Street - megacorp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/nyregion/14th-street-busway.html
======
landcoctos
Not sure why it's so radical.. whoever wrote this headline has an agenda.

------
CarolShaw01
Isn't it going to chaos on the nearby streets? as the cars would have to drop
the passengers and turn off?

